# New 21RS, one of these days



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We ordered our 21RS today- now to get the '98 explorer up to the task. We have about a week (so they say) before we pick it up. Our 2 daughters 2 1/2, 4 1/2 can't wait to get into the bunk beds.

Our first trip is already planned- to Sequoia Park over Memorial Day weekend. If you see us there stumbling around the trailer, trying to set things up, stop and wave 'hi'. 
Kevin


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi kip, Ok welcome to the Outbackers. Sequoia is a bueatiful place. We also are going to be up there. We will be at Kennedy meadows most likely along the river, Fishing, tubing and relaxing, can't wait. Where are you staying at? Kirk


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Kirk,
We'll be at Lodgepole. We originally made the reservations when we thought we'd be tent camping, so we stuck close to the showerhouse and the visitor's center. Probably not a bad location for a maiden voyage, but we're looking forward to getting off the beaten path later on. Have fun!
Kevin


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh, lodgepole is a nice campground. We will be in the southern part up in the mountains off 395 outside of Ridgecrest. have fun Kirk


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

It came in today! Now I've got to hustle up the hitch and hardware and go pick it up.


----------

